# Stuck On Step One



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

I thought I'd tinker with writing some HME apps, but I can't even get off the ground. 

I've downloaded from sourceforge the bananas 1.3.1 and hme 1.4.1 and unzipped the files. Also I've downloaded j2sdk-1_4_2_16-windows-i586-p.exe
from Sun and run it to install.

I can not figure out what to do next. I've tried the various .exe files and .jar files and none of them seems to launch anything I can start programing with.

The only thing that launches is simulator.jar with which I can't seem to do anything; I don't even have an address to put into it. In the SDK, the applets in the demo folder launch and run in IE if I click on the HTML files. 

If I click on bananas.jar I get the error "Failed to Load Main-Class manifest attribute from: C:\ ... \ bananas.jar from the Java Virtual Machine Launcher. This same error comes up on many of the .jar files in the SDK, however in the demo\jfc\XXX folders, those .jar files run. 

So here I am feeling totally stupid. And remember I am a complete novice in this.

Thanks


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

Try reading hme-devguide.pdf, it's in the HME 1.4 kit.
(Maybe they ditched this in 1.4.1?)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jtkohl said:


> Try reading hme-devguide.pdf, it's in the HME 1.4 kit.
> (Maybe they ditched this in 1.4.1?)


I did. It does not help.



> This document is intended for use by experienced Java developers.
> The reader should be familiar with the Java programming language,
> setting the classpath, and running Java applications from the
> command line.


I can't even figure out how to run the helloworld sample in the ways described in Getting Started on pages 5 & 6.

My primary guess is I don't have things in the right relative directory structure (or under the right directory names).


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Here's one place you can start:

http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hme/tivo_hme_eclipse_demo1.php

There's also a fairly extensive tutorial linked here:

http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hme/index.php

That should at least get you off the ground.

I hate it when you can't even figure out how to get the first example running -- isn't that frustrating? That's one of the reasons I wrote the little Flash demo. Once you can get the samples to run, the rest gets a lot easier.

The second link, the full tutorial, goes into fairly gory detail on all the steps, so it might get you over some of the humps. I think I've updated it for 1.4 HME so it should be current. Let me know if run into any problems. -- Dave


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Which is the right eclipse distribution to download?

I see:
Eclipse IDE for Java Developers - Windows (78 MB)
The essential tools for any Java developer, including a Java IDE, a CVS client, XML Editor and Mylyn. Find out more...

Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers - Windows (126 MB)
Tools for Java developers creating JEE and Web applications, including a Java IDE, tools for JEE and JSF, Mylyn and others. Java 5 (or higher) required. Find out more...

Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers - Windows (63 MB)
An IDE for C/C++ developers. Find out more...

Eclipse for RCP/Plug-in Developers - Windows (153 MB)
A complete set of tools for developers who want to create Eclipse plug-ins or Rich Client Applications. It includes a complete SDK, developer tools and source code. Find out more...

Eclipse Classic 3.3.1.1 - Windows (140 MB)
The classic Eclipse download: the Eclipse Platform, Java Development Tools, and Plug-in Development Environment, including source and both user and programmer documentation. Find out more...

I assume I want eclipse for Java and not one of the others, but the articles here don't say, I want to ask before I get too far down the wrong path.

Thanks


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Yep, I'd recommend:

Eclipse IDE for Java Developers - Windows (78 MB)

You'll also need a JDK or JRE. I'd recommend JDK 5.0 Update 14 from here:

http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index_jdk5.jsp

Eclipse typically comes in a ZIP file. I normally unpack it to c:\, which should create a c:\eclipse directory with everything in it.

For the JDK, just run the installer and use the default installation path.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you very much.


----------

